# Found a neato book called America's Secret Recipes



## jbake187 (Nov 23, 2010)

Heh, I found a cookbook with american restaurant recipes in it. It's pretty neat/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif. I especially like the Dave&Busters Cajun Chicken Alfredo! It has chili's, applebees, etc. in it. Its been on TV in multiple places with good reviews. Just for the appetizers im giving it 5 of 5 stars. Check it out here through this advertisement link http://1bd2dbr5z07tcx8-efye1ses5q.hop.clickbank.net/?tid=13377331


----------

